# MacBook Pro Battery - Condition: Replace Soon?



## WWEFreak666 (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay, I have a mid-2009 model MacBook Pro 13" 2.26GHz Core2Duo with 8GB of RAM and two SSDs. Anyways, I purchased this MBP brand new in January of 2010. Now, the last few days when I click on the battery percentage it says "Condition: Replace Soon". My battery health is still 76% with 1,281 charges. I've tried restarting, shutting down, etc. I even tried resetting the battery (Shift, control, option + power button when the computer is turned off with magsafe plugged in) with no luck. Still says the same thing. Is it normal to warn about possible replacement this early on with still 76% battery health? Or is this not normal?

Thanks!


----------



## JamboDean (Feb 14, 2012)

Apple's instructions for this are: 

1. Plug in the MagSafe Power Adapter and fully charge the battery. 

2. When the battery is fully charged, the light on the MagSafe Power Adapter connector changes to green and the Battery icon in the menu bar indicates that the battery is charged. 

3. Allow the battery to rest in the fully charged state for two hours or longer. 

4. You can use your computer during this time as long as the power adapter is plugged in. 

5. With the computer still on, disconnect the power adapter and continue to use your computer. 

6. When you see the low battery warning, save your work and close all applications. Keep your computer turned on until it goes to sleep. 

7. After your computer goes to sleep, turn it off or allow it to sleep for five hours or longer. 

8. Connect the power adapter and leave it connected until the battery is fully charged. 

9. You can use your computer during this time.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

WWEFreak666 said:


> Okay, I have a mid-2009 model MacBook Pro 13" 2.26GHz Core2Duo with 8GB of RAM and two SSDs. Anyways, I purchased this MBP brand new in January of 2010. Now, the last few days when I click on the battery percentage it says "Condition: Replace Soon". My battery health is still 76% with 1,281 charges. I've tried restarting, shutting down, etc. I even tried resetting the battery (Shift, control, option + power button when the computer is turned off with magsafe plugged in) with no luck. Still says the same thing. Is it normal to warn about possible replacement this early on with still 76% battery health? Or is this not normal?
> 
> Thanks!


Do a SMC/PRAM reset.

Use your battery until it's down to 30% and then recharge it to full and see where your battery capacity is at.


----------

